# Manual boost controller not controlling boost?



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a 1998 Volvo S70 T5 and I repalced the factory boost control valve with a bleed type MBC to get a couple more psi. I know the car is not a VW, but the concept is the same. The controller is one of those bleed types that you can find on ebay. I installed the thing exactly like this:










Now it doesn't limit boost at all. It doesn't matter if the knob is turned all the way to minimum or maximum or anywhere in between, it just doesn't do anything. Anybody else ever had that happen?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

well if its a bleed type and a ebay kind maybe either its bleeding to much air or you dont need a bleed type if you don't get enough air to the actuator it may not be working properly


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Rocambolesque said:


> Now it doesn't limit boost at all. It doesn't matter if the knob is turned all the way to minimum or maximum or anywhere in between, it just doesn't do anything. Anybody else ever had that happen?


I have never had a good experience eve with good/name brand controllers like that.

But I Imagine that the valve simply doesn't work.

If you want a cheap way to control boost, buy yourself an air pressure regulator. They're sensitive, but they're reliable.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

i used a $20 NSX boost controller. light dash of oil in the thing and its been good for yeeeeears. i would only run the control valve. not that goofy regulator on the bottom of the pic.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> i used a $20 NSX boost controller. light dash of oil in the thing and its been good for yeeeeears. i would only run the control valve. not that goofy regulator on the bottom of the pic.


The ball & spring regulator is built inside of most ball & spring type manual controllers. I have a boost controllers one on my shelf and it works great. Seems odd to see the ball & spring remote-mounted like that, but without that somewhere in the system the controller would constantly be open to atmosphere unless it was cranked shut.


----------

